‪JPMorgan to ban fintech apps from using customer passwords‬ - CaliforniaKarl
======
tastroder
I assume you meant to link to this
[https://www.ft.com/content/93dcfc52-210b-11ea-b8a1-584213ee7...](https://www.ft.com/content/93dcfc52-210b-11ea-b8a1-584213ee7b2b)

